# Does anyone know if they are still renting cars at the Lisbon airport now?



## John and Cecil (Dec 22, 2019)

Hi, I am hoping to arrive in Lisbon, perhaps in 3 weeks or so (mid to late May) if I can find a rental and manage to get my dog on the planes. Everything is crazy but I am basically a man without a home and I am currently stuck in a tourist rental In Italy and I am already over a month past my lease expiration date and I must vacate the apartment soon. I have to travel pretty far to Northern Portugal (there are no flights from here to Porto or to Vigo, Spain) and I think traveling on public transportation will be difficult if not impossible with a small dog, large bike and a large suitcase. So I am hoping that I can rent a car at the airport and drive it to where we will be staying, perhaps I can drop the car off at a secondary location in Northern Portugal (one way rental) or at worst I will drive it back to Lisbon without the dog and suitcases and then take public transportation back. My question is are they still renting cars at the Lisbon airport during the pandemic? Thank you!


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi,

I think they are as I've a price of about 7 euro a day for a hire next week. Try calling +351 212 697 488 Drive on Holidays (this is NOT a recommendation) they have place at Lisbon Airport and Porto Airport and speak English (and Portuguese) and should be able to advise on the general car hire situation.


----------



## John and Cecil (Dec 22, 2019)

Strontium said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think they are as I've a price of about 7 euro a day for a hire next week. Try calling +351 212 697 488 Drive on Holidays (this is NOT a recommendation) they have place at Lisbon Airport and Porto Airport and speak English (and Portuguese) and should be able to advise on the general car hire situation.


7 Euro a day! At that price I could keep the car for a month or two  Thank you. Safe travels!


----------

